# Work Experience for 5th Year Student at Google



## delgirl (26 Oct 2010)

Does anyone know how to contact Google to ask if they take 5th Year students for work experience?

Can't find an email address on the net, got a tel no. 01 436 1000, but it's just an answering machine and if you don't know the extension of the person you wish to speak to, you can't actually speak to anyone.

Thanks


----------



## elcato (26 Oct 2010)

A quick google for jobs gives [broken link removed]


----------



## delgirl (26 Oct 2010)

Hi Elcato, thanks for that, saw it already, there are no contact details.  You would have to apply to one of the specific openings and then the url changes to google.com and the form looks like it's going to the States.

If I can't get any other way to contact them, I'll try through one of the advertised positions.


----------



## Marietta (26 Oct 2010)

delgirl said:


> Does anyone know how to contact Google to ask if they take 5th Year students for work experience?
> 
> Can't find an email address on the net, got a tel no. 01 436 1000, but it's just an answering machine and if you don't know the extension of the person you wish to speak to, you can't actually speak to anyone.
> 
> Thanks


 

Hi Delgirl,

Write a nice letter to them, you are more likely to get a response.  Their address is as follows:

Address it to the HR Department
*Google Dublin*
Google Ireland Ltd.
Gordon House
Barrow Street
Dublin 4
Ireland
Fax: +353 (1) 436 1001


Goodluck


----------



## delgirl (26 Oct 2010)

Hi Marietta

I'll have to try it as I can't find anything else.

Thanks for the address!


----------

